# Training courses for expats look at happiness and leaving things behind as well as cultural points



## ChristopherRoberts

Thanks for the article.

Just to add, I found this infographic about courses in Australia - very interesting to see Perth no.3 for courses:
http://visual.ly/where-australia-are-there-most-training-courses


----------

